# Iraq shoe attack!



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/middle_east/7782422.stm

I was really impressed with President Bush's quick reaction and with the Iraqi journalist who got up in an attempt to block the "attacker." The multi-national beating that followed is also heartwarming. :mrgreen:

Despite how one feels about Bush, one has to be impressed with how calm and in control he was during and after the whole thing. :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I guess the Secret Service isn't trained to "take a shoe" for the President. 

He'd have been dead if it had been something worse.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I am guessing that the tall agent with the messed up tie who came from the front row to the left and ended up behind the President is going to get yelled at. His reponse seemed very slow, and I think he got caught on something. He also had this look on his face as in "Holy crap, that was close" and "I am in deep crap."


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

I was rather impressed as well..not bad reflexes for an old fart...and I think he kept smiling all the time! I saw the vid several times, and listened to the attacker cry like a baby once he was tackled. He throws like a girl too!


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ram Rod said:


> He throws like a girl too!


:anim_lol:


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

My take is that Bush is more fearful of a Democratic attack than a single Iraqui throwing shoes. The Democrats attack hourly even though BHO is beginning to agree with Bush policy since he doesn't have any of his own. 

Do you suppose we should shorten that to BO. :anim_lol:


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I think Pres. Bush used to play dodge ball when he was a kid. He had great moves and was prepared for the follow-up shot.:smt082


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

bruce333 said:


> I guess the Secret Service isn't trained to "take a shoe" for the President.
> 
> He'd have been dead if it had been something worse.


I wonder what s going to happen to the shoe thrower


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bprince04305 said:


> I wonder what s going to happen to the shoe thrower


I imagine he's going through a pretty serious ass beating right now. They do things a little different over there. If he had done it in the US he would receive 3 meals a day, warm bed, free health care...

In Iraq they've been known (in the past anyway) to chop your arm off or cut out your tongue. I'm guessing that since he used his hands to actually throw the shoes, he won't have them in the morning. :smt023

As a side note... WTF is up with the secret service...? They should have tackled that guy after the first shoe was thrown, but this guy was able the throw a second shoe...? That guy could have had easily been throwing a couple of knives instead of shoes.


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

js said:


> I imagine he's going through a pretty serious ass beating right now. They do things a little different over there. If he had done it in the US he would receive 3 meals a day, warm bed, free health care...
> 
> In Iraq they've been known (in the past anyway) to chop your arm off or cut out your tongue. I'm guessing that since he used his hands to actually throw the shoes, he won't have them in the morning. :smt023


Maybe we should start doing some of that here in america!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Honestly and seriously... I think the incoming Obama...,I mean Clinton puppet, needs to be a little worried. This could have easily gone the other way and the secret service without a doubt failed in doing their job. That could have been 2 knives being thrown instead of shoes and that sand flea had enough time to "reload".

But, all in all... Pres. Bush was able to display his awesome ninja skills and comes up smiling at his attacker...daring him for more of his useless attempts. :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

js said:


> As a side note... WTF is up with the secret service...? They should have tackled that guy after the first shoe was thrown, but this guy was able the throw a second shoe...? That guy could have had easily been throwing a couple of knives instead of shoes.


Exactly my point. They should have been moving when the guy started yelling. Somebody is going to get a career change opportunity.


----------



## tboone (Jan 25, 2008)

Would it make sense to assume that all in the room had been searched or at least gone through a metal detector either in being admitted to that high level meeting or at least in entering (what I would assume to be) a secure facility? That in no way excuses the lax Secret Service behavior, but it could explain a sense of complacency...

It's amazing that a potential assailant had that long with supposedly the most protected man in the entire world...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet reflexes...

Shoes... Wow they really are shy on weapons over there huh? Maybe they were poison shoes? Explosives in the toes?

LOL


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

> "I didn't know what the guy said, but I saw his sole," Bush quipped later, not the first -- and he won't be the last -- to rack up a shoe pun


Hahaha, the guy's got a sense of humor, I will give him that much.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, someone had to post it, so here goes...






Hehehe.

Zhur


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

tboone said:


> Would it make sense to assume that all in the room had been searched or at least gone through a metal detector either in being admitted to that high level meeting or at least in entering (what I would assume to be) a secure facility?


Yes. All reporters are not only screened at the door, but they have been approved by the SS to be in that press room. They have all gone through federal checks of some sort, but they are screened before entering. Either way, as you said, this does not excuse the poor response by the SS.

-Jeff-


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

js said:


> Honestly and seriously... I think the incoming Obama...,I mean Clinton puppet, needs to be a little worried. This could have easily gone the other way and the secret service without a doubt failed in doing their job. That could have been 2 knives being thrown instead of shoes and that sand flea had enough time to "reload".
> 
> But, all in all... Pres. Bush was able to display his awesome ninja skills and comes up smiling at his attacker...daring him for more of his useless attempts. :smt023


Would have been even better had GWB caught one of the shoes and thrown it back at the guy.

I actually give Bush credit for his reflexs!!!!


----------



## bprince04305 (Oct 14, 2008)

buck32 said:


> Would have been even better had GWB caught one of the shoes and thrown it back at the guy.
> 
> I actually give Bush credit for his reflexs!!!!


+1:smt1099


----------



## ruining (Nov 13, 2008)

I know this is a week or so old, but you have to think that this is a testament to the guys and gals freeing this country. 10 years ago this man would have been taken outside and decapitated in the street. Now he's got arranged marriages waiting in line for him as a hero. Just the fact that he can get away with this and has people calling for his release says a lot about the progress in that part of the world.


----------

